# Windows 10 Cumulative Update KB3097617 Installation Problems



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> *The update fails to install on some computers, users claim*
> 
> *Microsoft rolled out Windows 10 cumulative update KB3097617 earlier today and the first reports pointing to problems experienced during installation or even after that are already reaching the web.*
> 
> ...


Windows 10 Cumulative Update KB3097617 Installation Problems - Softpedia


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

A problem with updates? Impossible!


----------

